# How to boost WiFi Signal Strength of a Laptop



## mondydk (Jan 16, 2011)

I am using Dell Inspiron 1525, 2008 model with a 1395 WiFi Mini card. The signal strength I get is very low, whereas people in the same location get good strength with other laptops like Sony etc.Is there any way of improving the signal strength without disturbing the router/modem, like some software/ hardware changes in the Laptop. Dell havent answered yet.


----------



## Tony_2007 (Jan 17, 2011)

when you buy a wifi card, the specs note "recieve sensitivity" normal is around -80. A good card is around -92. This is how good the card can hear. Some cards allow you to buy a external antenna that can be screwed to a connector on the outside of the card. This will help drastikly. If there is a metal wall or something between you and the router, signals get reflected almost completely. Aside from a new card or antenna, different drivers might help slightly but not enough to call home about.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi mondydk,

There are High-Gain Antenna that you may buy if your router has removable antenna, replace it with High-Gain. Another option is to replace your wireless network adapter with High-Gain antenna also, either one should work. Please check this out.


----------

